# Omnisphere loses its patches [SOLVED]



## Living Fossil (Apr 30, 2022)

As the title says, since the last update of Omnisphere it often (not always, but often) loses the loaded sound.
Not only doesn't it play anything, there is also nothing loaded.
The GUI looks like this:






Has anybody else this experience?

(my system: Logic 10.6.3, Catalina)

EDIT:

The support staff was very helpful and helped me resolving the problem.

After trying out several things – as reinstalling Omnisphere – erasing the following preferences solved the issue: 

Macintosh HD/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration ->

- preferences.plist
- NetworkInterfaces.plist

Macintosh HD/ Users/Username/ Library/ Preferences ->
all files that start with net.spectrasonics

ATTENTION: after this, i had to reauthorize (all of) my Spectrasonics plugins. Which wasn't a problem in my case, since their support team made sure that the new authorisations were available before i deleted the prefs. 
So, if somebody else runs into this problem, be sure to contact the Spectrasonics support _before _erasing any of the mentioned preferences!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 30, 2022)

I updated today and during my play around with Omnisphere I didn't encounter this issue. My system is Windows 10, using the VST3 version in Cubase.


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 30, 2022)

Updated earlier today. So far, I don't seem to have the OP issue - Nuendo 12 on Windows 10 with the VST 3 version.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 30, 2022)

no problems here - I´ve started omnisphere about ten times today after updating and installing new soundsets. Cubase 12 Pro, VST3 on Win11.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 30, 2022)

Updated Omnisphere (2.8.3d), Keyscape (v1.0.4d), and StylusRMX (1.10.3d) last night, and--so far, at least--no issues. I have Nylon Sky, as well: I hadn't made note of its version, but now it's listed as v1.0e & v1.1c
I'm using Windows 10 and Studio One 4.6

Quick question: Do I understand that the update(s) include new patches? Easy way to search for 'em?


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 30, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> . . .I´ve started omnisphere about ten times today after updating and installing new soundsets.


Funny that Check for Updates appeared shortly after I installed the Colossus bundle, and I thought, "Okay, what have I done now?"
(It obviously was not related, but _post hoc ergo propter hoc_ flashed through my mind 8-)


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 30, 2022)

Really sorry to see @Living Fossil  Thanks for the heads up posting this, definitely going to hold off on updating until I know more... Given that all replies so far appear to be from Windows users it seems reasonable that the issue is related to macos, or perhaps Catalina specifically. (Also where I'm currently parked...)

There's a legacy download link in your account. See the screenshots below.... Hope rolling back to the previous version gets your sorted out! If that doesn't work it'd be worth calling their support Monday, that's always worked out well for me...


----------



## AmbientMile (Apr 30, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Quick question: Do I understand that the update(s) include new patches? Easy way to search for 'em?


Nope. The Patch Library update just fixes one patch (Eternal Evolution).


----------



## Living Fossil (May 4, 2022)

Thanks to all for your help! 

I could solve the issue with the help of the Spectrasonics support. 

I've described the solution in the first post.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 4, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Thanks to all for your help!
> 
> I could solve the issue with the help of the Spectrasonics support.
> 
> I've described the solution in the first post.


Thanks on behalf of all us omni users …on OSX too, haven’t updated yet.
Will do that when mbpro m1 arrives.

Probably better do a full clean install


----------

